# Double top plate - building walls



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jpollman said:


> OK you're just not getting it. There IS an advantage to tying the walls together with the top plate. And you're wrong. There's no way to install the top plate while the wall is still laying on the deck and still get the advantage of using the top plate to tie things together. It's not that big of a deal to stand up the walls and get them in place and then just pop the top plates into place.
> 
> John


I have never seen the top plate put on while the walls were laying on the floor in over 30 years of building houses. Must be I was around a bunch of dummies that did not know how to build.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

ok, thanks guys for all the responses. Certainly not what i expected, but I appreciate the different perspectives, and i agree with most. But i dont want any hurt feelings regarding my post. I think everyone has shared their views,,,, so mods, feel free to lock this post as question was asked and answered. Again, much appreciated to everyone!!!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

multibeard said:


> I have never seen the top plate put on while the walls were laying on the floor in over 30 years of building houses. Must be I was around a bunch of dummies that did not know how to build.


Iv'e been a liscensed builder since 89 when I got out of the army. Built going on 1600 homes. I still build. I have my old frame foreman on payroll still. Building a big addition in Columbiaville right now. Bottom line is...........Do what makes it easiest for you (the handyman).
My crew is a fine oiled machine and would never leave a top plate off before going up, unless it was a couple feet or so.
Back in the 80's we framed our interior partitions with 104 and 5/8ths studs so there was only one plate to save on wood. That method is tract framing. 
Just make things easy for yourself if you are not earning a living in the nail trade.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

As a Electrician.........PLEASE nail above the studs ONLY!...My $35.00 Greenlee Bit thanks you.


----------

